
Apple Archive’s videos were striked and removed from Vimeo - rahuldottech
https://twitter.com/samhenrigold/status/1220906953058197505
======
rahuldottech
Previous post on HN, with 697 points:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22066177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22066177)

------
kxrm
It was a matter of time. I don't know why anyone thought this would last long.
Hopefully Apple will see the value of this archive and release it officially.

